# Yikes!!! Sprint...Whispernet Forbes Article...Should we worry??



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Exerpt taken from a Yahoo Forbes article: Retailers at risk in 2009


Non-apparel specialists like Starbucks and Sprint Nextel won't be going away, but they will close hundreds more stores during the coming year, Davidowitz predicts. Narrow specialties (Sprint's cellphones) and high prices (Starbucks' coffee) are tough sells as the consumer mood turns thrifty. What plagues Starbucks will also affect other upscale goody chains like Mrs. Fields' Cookies, and causal dining outlets like Applebee's and Cheesecake Factory. Any of the neighborhood outlets for those restaurant chains could be a casualty this year. 


I'm scared...I want my Antie Em!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

Here ya go..It's all better now.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

sjc said:


> Sprint Nextel won't be going away... Narrow specialties (Sprint's cellphones) and high prices (Starbucks' coffee) are tough sells as the consumer mood turns thrifty.


Hopefully Amazon has back up plans just in case? Or - maybe Amazon will buy Sprint?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

sjc said:


> Exerpt taken from a Yahoo Forbes article: Retailers at risk in 2009
> 
> Non-apparel specialists like Starbucks and Sprint Nextel won't be going away, but they will close hundreds more stores during the coming year, Davidowitz predicts. Narrow specialties (Sprint's cellphones) and high prices (Starbucks' coffee) are tough sells as the consumer mood turns thrifty. What plagues Starbucks will also affect other upscale goody chains like Mrs. Fields' Cookies, and causal dining outlets like Applebee's and Cheesecake Factory. Any of the neighborhood outlets for those restaurant chains could be a casualty this year.
> 
> I'm scared...I want my Antie Em!!


My world as I know it would end if The Cheesecake Factory went away...


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, since it didn't record the first time I'll try again. Sprint retail sales stores closing should have no effect on their network grid unless/until such time as they are unable to financially keep the grip operational. Hopefully any closings will just be elimination of weaker and poor performing locations with a resultant improvement financially and will be entirely transparent to whispernet users.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

LDB said:


> Well, since it didn't record the first time I'll try again. Sprint retail sales stores closing should have no effect on their network grid unless/until such time as they are unable to financially keep the grip operational. Hopefully any closings will just be elimination of weaker and poor performing locations with a resultant improvement financially and will be entirely transparent to whispernet users.


But, will we still have The Cheesecake Factory? I mean come on. Worse case with Sprint, I have to hook my Kindle up to the computer to download books. But to never be able to get Chicken Madeiral, Chicken Picatta, or, oh, yum, herb crusted salmon and top that off with a 2000 calorie a slice piece of Fabulous Chocolate Mousse Cake and a slice of Dutch Apple Carmel Cheesecake...<sigh>


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

and chocolate tuxedo cheese cake.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

This should be no surprise to anyone because I'm sure you all avidly read my posts every day. Now I don't want to toot my own horn, but I will. On Jan 19, 2009 in the thread "Verizon to support Kindle rivals" I wrote:

"Verizon is a strong company and Sprint is basically a basket case. I'm sure Sprint gave Amazon a much better deal for the wireless. My question is what happens if Sprint goes under. I don't think it's anything to worry about right now, but in several years, who knows."

What is the moral of this tale - for the most up to date news available, make sure you read my posts.  

Steve


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Sprint has shot themselves in the foot over the years with some of the poorest customer service practices of 
any company _ever_. I was a Sprint customer twice for long distance and cell and had bad experiences with both.
If they fail it is because they have built no loyalty and no incentive to get customers to return, just the opposite.

I hope Amazon has a backup but will not weep for Sprint.


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Here ya go..It's all better now.


Somehow this doesn't help.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

...but, but...it's Auntie Em!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I made the comment about Verizon positioning themselves to pick up the Kindle on that thread.  Stay tuned and see how this all turns out. Sprint is in trouble from the botched Nextel merger so of the wireless companies it is the closest to the bottom of the heap.

Nooooo they can't close Cheesecake Factory, I need my slice of Godiva Chocolate Cheesecake to make life worth living some days......


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

sjc said:


> Non-apparel specialists like Starbucks and Sprint Nextel won't be going away, but they will close hundreds more stores during the coming year, Davidowitz predicts. Narrow specialties (Sprint's cellphones) and high prices (Starbucks' coffee) are tough sells


Just means they'll sell more phones in other stores (or via Amazon) and starbucks will be inside target/kroger's instead of just standalone across the street from each other. In one mall here, there are 4 Sprint stores - two kiosks and two full storefronts (two levels, one on each, at opposite ends). It might hurt the mall if three of those close, but not Sprint as a company.


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

There are way too many cell phone stores and Starbucks. I don't need one on every street corner. I'd be happy if they closed half of those stores.


----------



## Veronica (Jan 23, 2009)

Worst case scenario, if Sprint mobile were to fold, I imagine another cell phone company would buy their grid/network/towers whatchamacallit.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Lotus said:


> There are way too many cell phone stores and Starbucks. I don't need one on every street corner. I'd be happy if they closed half of those stores.


They wound up closing a Starbucks here less than 6 months after it was opened. It was in the same shopping center as Target and there was one in the Target. We couldn't figure out why they opened it in the first place. They actually opened 3 of them in less than a 2 month period. The third is only about 5 minutes away and a 4th is in the grocery store. It's not like it's a large city, just a small town. Seriously, the 2nd McDonald's is overkill.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> They wound up closing a Starbucks here less than 6 months after it was opened. It was in the same shopping center as Target and there was one in the Target. We couldn't figure out why they opened it in the first place. They actually opened 3 of them in less than a 2 month period. The third is only about 5 minutes away and a 4th is in the grocery store. It's not like it's a large city, just a small town. Seriously, the 2nd McDonald's is overkill.


Sounds like what happened where I live, do you happen to live in CA? LOL! We have 4 Starbucks in a three mile radius. Yikes!!!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm not worried so much about a takeover; as I am sure Verizon or AT&T would jump at the chance.  What I FEAR, is being charged a fee for Whispernet use if another company so chooses!!

Vampy:  you keep me laughing.

ALL:  Never been to cheesecake factory and there is one about 10-15 minutes away from here.  Maybe I should try it while I still have the opportunity.


----------



## MaureenH (Dec 14, 2008)

SAme with me...I need to get to the nearby cheesecake factory that I've never been to.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

> Vampy: you keep me laughing.


It's a nasty job but somebody has to do it.

I like cheesecake but we don't seem to have one of those fancy places around here to get some.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

sjc said:


> What I FEAR, is being charged a fee for Whispernet use if another company so chooses!!


The wireless arrangement would be negotiated between Amazon and the carrier. Another company couldn't just decide to start charging for whispernet. That's not how it works.

Steve


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> They wound up closing a Starbucks here less than 6 months after it was opened. It was in the same shopping center as Target and there was one in the Target. We couldn't figure out why they opened it in the first place. They actually opened 3 of them in less than a 2 month period. The third is only about 5 minutes away and a 4th is in the grocery store. It's not like it's a large city, just a small town. Seriously, the 2nd McDonald's is overkill.


I live across the street from two Starbucks! they are in the same plaza. On my way to school I pass eight starbucks, a Coffee Bean and Tea Leaf, one family owned cafe and 1-2 peet's coffee....I think I miss a few


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

If you stopped at each one along the way, you'd never have to worry about falling asleep in class.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> If you stopped at each one along the way, you'd never have to worry about falling asleep in class.


If she stopped in each one she would never get to class.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

...and she'd be too broke to afford classes.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow...that would be one major caffine buzz.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

stevene9:  So, how does it work?  Are you saying we couldn't be charged?  I always assumed that it could be a possibility down the line.  Though, I certainly hope not.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

We could be charged, but it would be up to Amazon to negotiate with another provider and decide how much they could charge.  I think the point he was trying to make was that Amazon would have to make the decision to allow them to charge and we would be notified if that happened.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

sjc said:


> ALL: Never been to cheesecake factory and there is one about 10-15 minutes away from here. Maybe I should try it while I still have the opportunity.


If you like cheesecake you owe it to yoursself to go just for that. The only better cheesecake i have ever had was from a person whose grandmother passed down the recipe and would not give it to me. sigh  But Cheesecake Factory was a very close second.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

intinst said:


> If you like cheesecake you owe it to yoursself to go just for that. The only better cheesecake i have ever had was from a person whose grandmother passed down the recipe and would not give it to me. sigh  But Cheesecake Factory was a very close second.


I love Cheesecake Factory. We have a knock off version of it in this area called Copeland's Cheesecake Bistro:
http://www.copelandscheesecakebistro.com/

I love Cheesecake Factory's food as much as their cheesecake! Sadly Dallas/Frisco is the closest CF near me.


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> We could be charged, but it would be up to Amazon to negotiate with another provider and decide how much they could charge. I think the point he was trying to make was that Amazon would have to make the decision to allow them to charge and we would be notified if that happened.


Bezos mentioned on a recent TV interview that the fees for whispernet were built into the Kindle prices for ebooks so that users would not have to deal with a separate "delivery" charge. I hope that would continue to be the case if/when a new service provider is used with no increase in charges for kindle books.

BTW - thanks for mentioning cheesecake. It's all I've been thinking of since this thread wound its way into the dessert category!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh, my!! That was one of the harderst posts I have ever done. I am hungry now.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Oh, my!! That was one of the harderst posts I have ever done. I am hungry now.


This is sooooo bad for my diet. Did you read this study, some people may be hardwired to want to eat when they see food. I think I'm cursed..... 
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/28794584/


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Oh, my!! That was one of the harderst posts I have ever done. I am hungry now.



















Some of the cheesecakes from Copeland's Cheesecake Bistro, their strawberry and their turtle version.


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

STOPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> We could be charged, but it would be up to Amazon to negotiate with another provider and decide how much they could charge. I think the point he was trying to make was that Amazon would have to make the decision to allow them to charge and we would be notified if that happened.


correct


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## Chris (Dec 6, 2008)

While I have enjoyed all the wonderful cheesecake pictures... I do have a comment about Sprint's future.  Most of you have heard of PALM at some point.  They make handheld phones and Personal Digital Assistants (PDAs).  They have fallen out of favor over the last few years.  Blackberry and of course iPhone have taken over that space.  The iPhone has done substantially well since its release and has captured the title of THE PHONE TO HAVE.  iPhone is exclusive to AT&T.  That has been driving Verizon and Sprint and TMobile crazy trying to find their own iPhone Killer.  Verizon just released the Blackberry Storm exclusive to their network.  It is an all touch screen device and I have used one and it is horrible.  Just read some reviews.  It will NOT displace the iPhone.  TMobile doesn't have really anything but Sprint....  Hmmmmmm....  Back to the Story of PALM.  At the Consumer Electronics Show in January PALM announced their new SmartPhone (Read iPhone Killer) called the "Pre".  IT IS NICE....  It is the first handset that I have seen that could hurt iPhone sales.  If fact...  Apple may be going to sue PALM which means Apple (iPhone) feels threatened.  The PALM device is impressive and could give iPhone a run for its money in '09 and '10.  Now......  To bring it full circle....  The PALM Pre is exclusive to SPRINT!!! 

Sprint may have a GREAT YEAR!!!!

Just a little info and a contrarian thought....

Chris (iPhone Owner)


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*Chris:* thanks for the info. I do agree with you; especially about the blacberry storm, which my brother returned after only a couple of days. He said it was junk. Regardless of whether it be, Sprint, AT&T, Verizon or other...I hope that Amazon has the *good sense* to keep the nogotiations such that they *continue* pick up the Whispernet fees. If not, they sure will have a lot of unhappy campers on their hands.


----------



## Chris (Dec 6, 2008)

sjc:  I agree....  I am sure that Amazon is just picking up the tab so they have to negotiate a good price for themselves.  The biggest concern I have...  and.... recognize I am about to geek out on you.....  Verizon's Network is based on CDMA technology and AT&T and tMobile are based on GSM.  I believe Sprint is CDMA.  The radio in the Kindle is probably only designed to work with one technology.  I expect CDMA...  That means that Amazon's choices will be limited.

But!!!! That being said!!!!  Amazon is a MAJOR player and I am sure someone will step up if Sprint fails or Amazon will just take it over and offer their own service.  The FCC requires Cell companies to sublet their bandwidth and towers.

Chris


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Chris: I understand & I don't think that will be a problem, because it'd be foolish not to jump on the Amazon bandwagon with a "fix" due to Amazon's huge following.  Even if they had to revamp a bit; it would be to their benefit don't you think?


----------



## Chris (Dec 6, 2008)

sjc said:


> Chris: I understand & I don't think that will be a problem, because it'd be foolish not to jump on the Amazon bandwagon with a "fix" due to Amazon's huge following. Even if they had to revamp a bit; it would be to their benefit don't you think?


Absolutely....


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Chris: One techincal question if you are able to answer it... I (along with several others) *depending on what I am reading* have trouble keeping up with the auto page turn at 9 seconds. Is an option for say 9, 18, 27, (or whatever the case may be) intervals a software/firmware fix or only something that could be provided via v.2


----------



## Chris (Dec 6, 2008)

@sjc: I feel absolutely certain that would be a firmware update kind of thing.  That would be easy for them to do in a downloadable update and wouldn't require a new device.  If that is what you are asking....

One thing I would really like is for them to add a tagging feature with the ability to filter the home screen by tags.  It would be nice to be able to tag a book by Read/Not Read, Genre, Periodicals/Books.  Stuff Like that...  I cling to the hope that we will get a firmware update that would provide that sort of thing.  More versatile than folders I think....

Back to your question...  Practically Speaking....  I suppose you could bump up your font size until it is something you could read in 10 seconds....

Chris


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Chris:  I hear you.  I hate jumping up the font size...that's the thing.  I like the font I like.


----------



## Chris (Dec 6, 2008)

@sjc: I love my Kindle but I am so surprised that Amazon has not taken advantage of the ability to download updates to revise the device.  I have an iPhone and Apple has added tremendous new functionality through a series of updates.  They could be absolutely killing Sony by having quarterly feature enhancement downloads based on feedback from their end users.

I know that there is an Accounting issue with selling a device and then providing new functionality without a subscription model.  Apple got in trouble with this on the iPod Touch.  That is why updates for the iPhone (Subscription Model) are free and iPod Touch (Regular sales) are for charge... Usually $20.  It all depends on how the revenue is recognized.  I assume Amazon recognizes all of their revenue at the sale so they can't provide "Enhancements" for free...  Only bug fixes...  But.... They still could put them up for sale in the Amazon Store and then charge a nominal fee like $5 or $10 and then we can purchase and download wirelessly.

All of their investment in infrastructure through whispernet and I think they are really missing out.

Just some thoughts....

Chris


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Chris: and very good thoughts they are...  Many of us would like some updates to the CURRENT version. I do think Amazon is a bit lax in that department.  If they are working on v.2 and neglecting v.1 that isn't very fair; and I certainly hope that isn't the case.


----------

